# Samba - Winbind - Active Directory and DNS Scavenging

## msalerno

I have a linux box successfully joined to a 2003 AD environment.   I have run into an issue where the DNS records added by a "net ads join" seem to be being scavenged by the MS DNS server.  Getting the DNS server scavenge settings changed is not really an option.

Is there any native way to mimic the below functionality of a windows server/workstation?

I could just setup a cron job that executes: "net ads dns register -P" but that's pretty damn ugly.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816592

 *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816592 wrote:*   

> By default, Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 reregister their A and PTR resource records every 24 hours regardless of the computer's role.

 

Anyone?

----------

